# Suzuki DF 140 problem



## Jhardy (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok guys, as I said in my last post my eng wont go above 3.8K RPM. I brought it to Lou's marine for an eval. They called back with the damages. Water got into the eng from the fuel. No fuel/water seperator. That caused the fuelpump to go bad. They are telling me its going to be around 500 for parts and $85 per hr for labor for 5 hrs. So its going to run me around 1k!:reallycrying

Does anyone out there know if this is a ok price? Can I do this myself? Any ideas will help.

thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds about right. Why didn't you have a Racor filter on the boat. $1000 mistake.





This is a Racor and what you want. But I only recommend the ones with the stainless steel mount. the alum ones with powdercoating Black or White eventually look like crap.
















Stainless mount unit.














They are available at Surplus Unlimited. $78 for the complete unit.



https://www.surplusunlimited.com/storefront.htm



Fuel/Water Separator Kit SS Bracket-Racor Filter

Code: 3516

Price:$78.69



Get the best for your gasoline engine, a long lasting stainless steel bracket and a Racor S3213 filter. 10 micron aqua bloc media with blue see-thru bowl. 60 GPH. Requires two hose barbs that can be ordered below. Replacement filters available below.



2 of them mounted in my boat. note that they are mounted in a location that has easy access and able to put a cup under them to drain them. Also add Stabil to your fuel.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

wrong information deleted.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are no carbs on these motors. [These ain't your Daddy's OMC] 



There is a High pressure fuel pump, Fuel Vapor separator and a Low pressure fuel pump in the system.



A Factory manual will tell you about these things. Still everything on the motor is VERY tight to work on.



I'm betting on the Fuel Vapor separator, as that has been what I have read is the culprit on most with this problem. According to Gary at Lake & Sea in Maine. He is a contributer on THT and is a Suzzy dealer up there in Maine.



http://store.brownspoint.com/detail.asp?Product_ID=99500-90J05-01E


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I see that now that I looked up the specs on the motor.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Gary at Lous marine in Gulf Breeze is a straight up guy. I have been in several time with trouble on an old Johnson 150 and he always gave me good advice and never charged me a dime. When I bought my current boat with a Zuk 150 he gave it a once over for free. If he will do that for a guy that spends less than 100 dollars a year in his shop, I'm sure he will take care of a paying customer. If you want a second opinion check with Mike at Gulf Breeze Marine. He is also a straight up guy...


----------

